
Show HN: Comparing 176,077 tech salaries to median household income - Swizec
https://swizec.github.io/h1b-software-salaries/#*-*-engineer
======
johnschrom
Friendly note: these are H1B salaries, so it's probably not quite the same as
all tech salaries.

~~~
conorgil145
I would be incredibly interested in data for all tech salaries.

